# First pic of Jared Leto's Joker



## Kramodlog (Apr 25, 2015)

He looks lame. Like a gangsta Joker or a Bieber Joker. Maybe he'll grow on me... Maybe we should cut is face or splash it with acid.




http://comicbook.com/2015/04/25/official-look-jared-leto-as-the-joker-for-suicide-squad/


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 25, 2015)

goldomark said:


> Maybe we should cut is face or splash it with acid.[/URL]



Um, what?


----------



## Kramodlog (Apr 25, 2015)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Um, what?




You know, make him look like the last two cinematic Jokers.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Apr 25, 2015)

That looks terrible.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 25, 2015)

While chemical burns and mutilation are a part of the Joker _oevre_, we should be careful that we don't sound like we are suggesting doing things to the *actor*.  Suggestions of violence to real people, even in jest, are not okay.


----------



## Kramodlog (Apr 25, 2015)

New Batman pic released! 



Here are some great reactions to the new Joker. http://www.dorkly.com/post/74084/the-best-internet-reactions-to-jared-letos-new-joker


----------



## Umbran (Apr 25, 2015)

I can actually see the style change.  This can't be Heath Ledger's joker - both because that Joker is *not* a team player, and, well, you don't try to copy a dead man's great performance.


----------



## Random Bystander (Apr 26, 2015)

Superman who's not all that superhero.
Batman who's not all that ninja.

Now, Joker who's not all that clown.


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 26, 2015)

goldomark said:


> Here are some great reactions to the new Joker. http://www.dorkly.com/post/74084/the-best-internet-reactions-to-jared-letos-new-joker




You know what I like in that link?  One of them put up a picture of a bunch of people saying how they would never go see the Batman movie if Heath Ledger was going to be in it.  They said his acting sucked, he sucked, how could he be Joker, etc.

And yet in the end, I thought his performance was absolutely amazing.

So I know this isn't quite the Joker I've always imagined, but I'm going to wait to see how he turns up in the movie before commenting too much.  Although... I am worried that they are going to change the character too much, but it's hard to completely judge something without seeing it.


----------



## Kramodlog (Apr 26, 2015)

The style change was inevitable, but is that Batman's greatest foe? The Joker is sinister, but it is his actions that made him look mad, not tattoos or his teeth. Right now it looks like he was design by someone out of touch with youth and doesn't get the character. 

I'll see the flick, I just suddenly have doubts about it.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 26, 2015)

I can't believe they're casting Heath Ledger as The Joker. I mean, the guy from A Knight's Tale?  Really?  This film is going to be awful.  They've totally missed the point of the character.  I will not be seeing this film, even if they pay me to.

#timewarpto2007


----------



## Umbran (Apr 26, 2015)

goldomark said:


> The Joker is sinister, but it is his actions that made him look mad, not tattoos or his teeth.




*shrug*  Jim Lee and Frank Miller had a tattoo-covered Joker. 



> Right now it looks like he was design by someone out of touch with youth and doesn't get the character.




I don't see how this is at all "out of touch with youth". 

As for not getting the character - there is no one "the character" to get.  The Joker has been around since 1940, and has had variations from Cesar Romero to Heath Ledger, to everything between and around.  He's a piece of mythology, and will change with retellings.



> I'll see the flick, I just suddenly have doubts about it.




I have had doubts from the start - just not based on their take on any of the characters in particular.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't think the Joker is supposed to be in touch with the youth. He's not supposed to be in touch with anybody or anything. He's the definition of out of touch!


----------



## Kramodlog (Apr 27, 2015)

Umbran said:


> *shrug*  Jim Lee and Frank Miller had a tattoo-covered Joker.



Two people who are washed up. Their good years are way behind them. The redeeming quality is they they didn't put a "damaged" tattoo on his forehear. 



> As for not getting the character - there is no one "the character" to get.



Of course there is a character. Just by saying the Joker, an idea pops up. Madness, violence, use of chemicals, his relation to Batman, clownish appearence, etc, are part of the character. You can play with those, have experiments and tweek his personnality and motivations, but if you start having him obcess with saying his wife in cryo-sleep, it isn't the Joker anymore.


----------



## Kramodlog (Apr 27, 2015)

Morrus said:


> I can't believe they're casting Heath Ledger as The Joker.



Heh. Good thing I didn't conplain about Jared Leto being cast.


----------



## Kramodlog (Apr 27, 2015)

Morrus said:


> I don't think the Joker is supposed to be in touch with the youth. He's not supposed to be in touch with anybody or anything. He's the definition of out of touch!




Ashame the director went with a look that tries to emulate some pop figures that kidz will recognize.


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 27, 2015)

Joker from "8 Mile." I'll have to wait and see. I'll have to agree with Morrus on the "out of touch" thing. The Joker is in his own wack-a-doodle world. If he's ever "in touch" then it's in the way that a broken clock is right, twice a day.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 27, 2015)

I feel for the guy because everyone will compare him to those that came before.  Joker is an iconic character, he has a look, I don't see that here, maybe he is going for a Mime look.   Performance MAY make up but will he really have that much screen time with the casting as is?


----------



## Raunalyn (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah, I can certainly see why they went with a stylistic change; Ledger's Joker was dark and sinister, while Hamill's Joker was maniacal and very much iconic.

Leto may do a good job in the part, but I have serious reservations about such an extreme departure from what is known about this character. It's almost like they are making such an extreme change for the sake of making such an extreme change. To me, that's just shoddy writing.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 27, 2015)

Raunalyn said:


> Leto may do a good job in the part, but I have serious reservations about such an extreme departure from what is known about this character. It's almost like they are making such an extreme change for the sake of making such an extreme change. To me, that's just shoddy writing.




Shoddy writing is pretty harsh. From all the teaser photos and poses, this is clearly the Joker from The Killing Joke. What aspects of that version of the Joker do you feel they're making extreme changes from?


----------



## Raunalyn (Apr 27, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Shoddy writing is pretty harsh. From all the teaser photos and poses, this is clearly the Joker from The Killing Joke. What aspects of that version of the Joker do you feel they're making extreme changes from?




I haven't read The Killing Joke, so that may be where some of my ignorance of this version comes from. Shoddy writing may also be a bit harsh, but I lacked a proper metaphor at the time


----------



## Morrus (Apr 27, 2015)

Raunalyn said:


> I haven't read The Killing Joke, so that may be where some of my ignorance of this version comes from. Shoddy writing may also be a bit harsh, but I lacked a proper metaphor at the time




You should! Like Dark Knight Returns, it's one of the important Batman books. And both of those clearly inspire the characters in this interpretation.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 27, 2015)

Interestingly...



Spoiler



He doesn't have the tattoos in set photos.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm still more concerned about Will Smith as Deadshot than Leto's killing Joke


----------



## Random Bystander (Apr 27, 2015)

Tonguez said:


> I'm still more concerned about Will Smith as Deadshot than Leto's killing Joke



He's done action-comedy before, but I don't see a serious character as out of his repertoire.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 29, 2015)

the more I look at that pic, I think it is a mock up to be used for reaction, it looks like something I have seen for American Psycho or Fight Club.


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 29, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Interestingly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like that's no spoiler. People involved have stated that it was specifically for the 75th anniversary of the Joker character and has little to do with his appearance in the movie.

*EDIT* And I stumbled across this, while looking for that information:

http://www.dccomics.com/blog/2015/04/28/enter-win-grin-the-joker-75th-anniversary-giveaway


----------



## Jhaelen (Apr 30, 2015)

Morrus said:


> You should! Like Dark Knight Returns, it's one of the important Batman books. And both of those clearly inspire the characters in this interpretation.



I had to look it up, but seeing as it's been written by Alan Moore, it pretty much has to be brilliant!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 30, 2015)

The three influential graphic novels, all of which have clear tendrils right through this movie are:

(Spoilers, especially the first one):

[sblock]






[/sblock]


----------



## Legatus Legionis (May 13, 2015)

.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 20, 2015)

More pics of the Joker. The tattoos are there. http://perezhilton.com/2015-05-18-j...tume-photos-leaked-footage-video#.VVzRI09_Oko


----------



## Deset Gled (May 21, 2015)

The biggest change I notice is the lack of a widows peak.  Every other incarnation of the Joker I can think of has a very notable hair pattern.  The round hairline at the top of Leto's face is a big change.  I wonder if the forehead tattoo was some sort of attempt to recreate the visual of the hairline pattern without actual hair.

And that's a very Cesar Romero jacket.


----------



## trappedslider (May 21, 2015)

the link i found was broken


----------



## Ryujin (May 21, 2015)

Not really impressed with the look. If they wanted Willem Dafoe with green hair then they should have hired Willem Dafoe and given him a wig. Hopefully the movie is better than this.


----------

